# I need to downgrade gcc

## lateralus01

my gcc version is 4.1.1 and won't compile a 2.4 kernel (less then 2.4.34) so I would like to downgrade it to gcc-2.95.  

Does anyone have any idea how?

Thanks,

Lateralus01

----------

## Veldrin

basically by emering =gcc-2.95*.

It is probably nescessary to remove (or at least change) most CFLAGS/CXXFLAGS as they are not supported by such an old version.

out of curiousity - why such an old gcc? from my memories, gcc-3 should be capable of compiling a 2.4 kernel...

cheers

nico

PS. If I missed the question, could you please elaborate.

----------

